
China Is Treating Islam Like a Mental Illness - dqpb
https://www.theatlantic.com/international/archive/2018/08/china-pathologizing-uighur-muslims-mental-illness/568525/?single_page=true
======
Yoric
I vaguely remember that Soviet Union had a tendency of sending some political
opponents in psychiatric wards to be treated as mentally ill.

Does anyone know if there have been studies or reports that indicate whether
this sort of technique works in the long run? In addition to it being
inhumane, I can see it going two completely different ways: either getting rid
of political opponents/Muslims/... or fostering revolution/martyrdom.

------
Osmanthus
You should understand that communism is and very likely will always be the
ONLY religion allowed in the People's Republic of China.

~~~
ur-whale
I guess it's a matter of picking your poison

~~~
Osmanthus
In this case, you don't get to pick, the party picks it for you.

~~~
ur-whale
The party, your parents, the culture you grew up in ...

Does it make that big of a difference in the end?

In all cases, someone else picks how to best indoctrinate you.

~~~
yetihehe
If you can change your beliefs without being incarcerated for that, it's a BIG
difference. My parents and culture where I've grown up are highly catholic,
yet I'm not being persecuted for being atheist.

~~~
solarkraft
However many cultures do/did do exactly that. Is it still better than the
state prescribing it? Probably.

